# looking to buy an 01 a6 2.7t need FAQ



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

i'm already knowing of the cam oil leak and odd fuel problems but what else is there i will need to watch for when on test drive!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4669021
also adding to that


----------



## joel24 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: looking to buy an 01 a6 2.7t need FAQ (AceOfSpades)*

I've had 2 different Audi's with the 2.7T and the turbos have gone out on both of them. Beware!


----------

